# IARC Factitious Science



## mark2014 (Oct 27, 2015)

This is a repost from a Twitter feed with some elaboration here. The IARC report on meat and cancer should be viewed as factitious science. Here, in the USA, the National Institute of Health maintains a TOXNET website, which inter alia houses the Carcinogenic Potency Database. That database shows the relationship between dose-response and cancer. Acrylamide, one of the named chemical mutagens, has less carcinogenic potency that toast or mustard. Nitrates and nitrites are similarly shown.

http://toxnet.nlm.nih.gov/cpdb/MOE.html

and my response to an American Jnl. of Epidemiology story about chilis (chiles, chillis) causing cancer is here:

http://www.fieryfoodscentral.com/2009/04/07/the-bogus-chile-pepper-cancer-scare/


----------

